# What is the oddest 5 star comment you have gotten?



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I just got one that said "champion " I have no idea why or who from. It got me wondering, what is the oddest comment you have received?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

This was my best on the Lyft app.
The guy put a destination with a stop that included a McDonalds, insisted on paying for a meal for me, gave me 5 dollar in app tip and 5 dollar in cash.


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

u got mud on his floor mats. It was a very nice car.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

jp300h, I see your gator logo on your avatar. Was Urban Meyer your passenger? I'm class of 78,BTW.GO GATORS!!!!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lol... no he was not. I would definitely enjoy that though. I have a few words I'd like to share with him.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

This last one is weird, I don't give shit away.... I have gimps but have only given away 2 pieces and both times they asked.

I did let a guy plug in to my USB adapter the day this comment appeared.

Guess he thought it would be nice... idk.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

At least you wear pants.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

jp300h said:


> At least you wear pants.


Sometimes


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Sometimes


Confess. The pants comment was a frequent rider who had never seen you with pants on before.

Which, apparently was a step up in their minds!

It's okay -- nobody's gonna judge here...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Confess. The pants comment was a frequent rider who had never seen you with pants on before.
> 
> Which, apparently was a step up in their minds!
> 
> It's okay -- nobody's gonna judge here...


Well.... I will say I was a little disappointed that she was happy I had pants on. :/


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 107844
> View attachment 107845
> View attachment 107846
> 
> ...


Some pax are dorks haha


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Well.... I will say I was a little disappointed that she was happy I had pants on. :/


Just be thankful she noticed the difference!


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I just got one that said "champion " I have no idea why or who from. It got me wondering, what is the oddest comment you have received?
> 
> View attachment 107782


"Talks a lot but not too much." Must be the weirdos from China who had to be dropped off at IIT.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I do what I do


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Pants? Are they required? Uber drivers ARE independent contractors, right?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Lmao @ gg no re


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

"Tissues in the door were a nice touch! "

Thing is, I didn't put any tissues in the door.


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

yes I recorded the Irish girls. The video is now on *******. Poor guy got into my Uber pool when 2 Irish tourist asked us to have a foursome. He got scared and said no. That was a Friday night. So when I was leaving their hotel on sat morning this comment was on my Uber account. like yea bro you should came inside. Idiot.









Daughter gave me her number also. Damn call Berkley students are freaks. Life of an Uber gigolo


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't know how to screen shot, but I had a comment that said "she drove like the boss!!!"


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

"Doesn't drive like an Asian"

When i was ubering full time i got at least 1 of these a week...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> "Doesn't drive like an Asian"
> 
> When i was ubering full time i got at least 1 of these a week...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jp300h said:


> View attachment 108049


Speaking of Larry, you know he lives outside of Sanford and has an account with Mears Luxury right?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Speaking of Larry, you know he lives outside of Sanford and has an account with Mears Luxury right?


Ya, It's a pretty nice house too.


----------



## Cheryl lynn (Mar 24, 2017)

Jagent said:


> "Tissues in the door were a nice touch! "
> 
> Thing is, I didn't put any tissues in the door.


Lol...makes u wonder about these people


----------



## Chauffeurberg (Mar 25, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> View attachment 107914


ggnore yo I'm legit dying rn most hilarious comment I think I've ever seen


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Some drunk guy...


----------



## kinggupp (Mar 27, 2017)

Is this a song or something?


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

kinggupp said:


> View attachment 108145
> 
> Is this a song or something?


Haha! Maybe he's writing that song for you!


----------



## Cheryl lynn (Mar 24, 2017)

kinggupp said:


> View attachment 108145
> 
> Is this a song or something?


That is hilarious


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here you go....


----------



## callmeLB (May 1, 2016)

This one made me laugh.....I thought it was an interesting way to request a ride....


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 107844
> View attachment 107845
> View attachment 107846
> 
> ...


You got caught offering beverages and sweet treats don't deny it LOL


----------



## ChazXL (Mar 19, 2017)

lol nothing crazy yet but I'm new. One thing i notice is my pax seem to love me or hate me not much in between lol


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

This pax was definitely on something lol.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I just got an interesting one today. Wasn't quite sure what to make of it. Lol


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I got this. But I always say hi, how are you to start trips? Then I am quiet because I'm focused on getting you to your destination. But if you want to talk and I get hints of that, bring up a subject and we can discuss. Wtf?


----------



## Sexy_Bastard (Apr 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 107844
> View attachment 107845
> View attachment 107846
> 
> ...


Great idea! No pants!


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 107844
> View attachment 107845
> View attachment 107846
> 
> ...


Nice ones



callmeLB said:


> This one made me laugh.....I thought it was an interesting way to request a ride....


 That's hilarious man. It cracked me up!










"L"??? I dont know haha

Great post OP and fun reading all the other drivers weird comments


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sexy_Bastard said:


> Great idea! No pants!


I am in South Florida, too hot for pants....

Plus, I'm just so damn sexy I feel I have to share, be a shame not to.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

I think this was a guy that asked me if he smelled bad and I said yes... lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> I think this was a guy that asked me if he smelled bad and I said yes... lol


 You told him he smelled... and he thought you were really cute?


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

jp300h said:


> You told him he smelled... and he thought you were really cute?


Lmao obviously 2 different passenger bro


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't know what this means


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> View attachment 110812
> I got this. But I always say hi, how are you to start trips? Then I am quiet because I'm focused on getting you to your destination. But if you want to talk and I get hints of that, bring up a subject and we can discuss. Wtf?


Actually is a good compliment. Most of the bad comments on Twitter that riders posts is that drivers likes to talk too much.
This is how I see it, if they sit in front they might want to engage in convo, sit in the back passenger side and lowers head, leave them alone unless they start talking. Sit in the back seat behind me means "Leave me alone" also makes me nervous makes me keep one hand ready to fight the impending shoelace coming to my throat. (too many movies, some of them should be true )


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

I hate the ones that hop in front, then sit there on their phones and don't want to talk. Dude, if you are going to do that, get in the back.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

troycarpenter said:


> I hate the ones that hop in front, then sit there on their phones and don't want to talk. Dude, if you are going to do that, get in the back.


Agreed, it creates an awkward silence.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

troycarpenter said:


> I hate the ones that hop in front, then sit there on their phones and don't want to talk. Dude, if you are going to do that, get in the back.


Or just stare at me in silence.. that awkard, silence. I'm just waiting to see the hunting knife or something.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

My favorite are those idiots that insist on rotating their entire upper body to ha e a conversation with their friend in the back seat while obstructing my view. Idiots.


----------



## Capt.Uber (Jan 11, 2017)

Decipher this please? Lok


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Capt.Uber said:


> View attachment 112666
> Decipher this please? Lok


Got nothing for you... that is definitely a strange one.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Perhaps there are a cannibal?


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Wish I had 15 stars


----------



## DallasGaDriver (Mar 9, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It's okay -- nobody's gonna judge here...


Actually....I judged. Couldn't help it. It happened so fast.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

"Thanks for the ride! Keep up the 3rd party fight! =)"


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

This comment I know which ride it is. The rider called me to let me know he was being chased by hoodlums and to have the car ready to go when he got there. Basically I waited 30 seconds on the corner when I see the guy running. I reach over the back seat to open the door and let him in. Then I floored it out of there. I saved a life that night. No tip. But he commented.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> View attachment 121479
> This comment I know which ride it is. The rider called me to let me know he was being chased by hoodlums and to have the car ready to go when he got there. Basically I waited 30 seconds on the corner when I see the guy running. I reach over the back seat to open the door and let him in. Then I floored it out of there. I saved a life that night. No tip. But he commented.


Or you helped a criminal get away hahaha


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Device?!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Cardplayer610 (Jun 20, 2017)

Drunk asshole gave me 5 stars while complaining about me ! ****ing idiot pax. Second guy called me Steve whole time my name is Scott.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

lol I talk about anime and games often, get this kind of reaction usually


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

troycarpenter said:


> I hate the ones that hop in front, then sit there on their phones and don't want to talk. Dude, if you are going to do that, get in the back.


Then they complain you're the rudest driver ever for not talking to then.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Film Knowledgeable-Not that weird, but I know who posted it, it was a trip from an indoor-outdoor "town centre" mall, it was his last day working at the AMC theater on the inside portion of the mall (at Easton for those in the Columbus area), we were talking about different movies and projection technology, I'm a geek when it comes to anything technology, film and digital projection is no exception, so it lead to a nice conversation

Phone in car-Another not so weird one, but again, I know who it was, I took a couple home (I forgot from where), and the girl left her phone in my car, a trip or so later, I'm mid trip with pax in the car when I get a pax call, at first I ignore as I find it rude for a driver to talk on the phone during a trip, the pax caller calls again and I apologize to my current pax and say I had to take it, it was the pax from earlier calling that she forgot her phone, I was heading towards Gahanna at the time and she asked if there was a place we could meet up, and we agreed to meet at the JGIA/CMH McDonald's, they were really appreciative and even tipped me $20 for the effort








H-WTF? LOL (there's a weird one)








My Dudeee-Does it need an explanation? Weird, cool and funny all rolled into one

Made My Day-A little weird, but there's a little backstory to this one, during a trip in the Muirfield area (yes, the memorial tournament area for those into golf), I was having a conversation when the pax says "you look familiar", and explains where he knew me from. Back when I was in my junior year of high school, there was an elective after-school program by Henkles & McCoy called TechBridge, and in this program, we would take a written test (I think it was math based), half-built a computer (I say half-built as the processor, RAM and heatsink were preinstalled on the motherboard when we got it), installed and used experimental educational software (math based again), then retook the same written test, followed by a web design course, then at the end of the program, we got to take home our half-built computer along with an inkjet AIO printer... Ok, so what does all this have to do about this Uber trip? Well, he was a part of this program as well, at the same time I was, and he remembered me from said program

That's all I have gotten so far


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Lawlet91 said:


> View attachment 131731
> lol I talk about anime and games often, get this kind of reaction usually


 It's hard to gauge what anime to talk about. But if you like dbz, code geass, naruto or one piece, we can go.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

an "english spoken" from a moron that could barely speak the language (not that my dominion of the english is good, in fact, i suck at it, but this idiot was like a monkey trying to articulate words)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

I will be a Super Cute Uber Manager some day.


----------



## Julius23 (Jun 21, 2017)

View attachment 107782
[/QUOTE]


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

My first one says something to the like of "Thank you for dealing with all of our luggage and crying puppy!" I was like, what puppy?!?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> My first one says something to the like of "Thank you for dealing with all of our luggage and crying puppy!" I was like, what puppy?!?


Maybe the puppy was in the luggage and the rider was having a "Telltale Heart" moment.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Maybe the puppy was in the luggage and the rider was having a "Telltale Heart" moment.


My best guess was they had a carrier and I missed it or they were thinking of another driver. I didn't hear any crying puppies.


----------

